# MCAT 2017



## MediPeeps (Dec 18, 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]Has MCAT always been a nightmare for you? Do you feel afraid of it. Trust me guys you have to work hard and overcome those fears. But with hard work in a smart way. So below are my advices![/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] READ THE BOOKS[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]The most important thing is that you go through all your books i.e. chemistry, biology and physics at least once. Try to read the chapters as much as you can. Trust me; the book reading will help you more than you know. If you’ve done A levels, it is highly necessary that you go through the F.Sc books.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]*2. STICK TO THE SYLLABUS*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Although I’d ask you to do the related chapters also; but it is advisable that you stick to the syllabus. UHS has made it easy by giving a complete syllabus outline and remember nothing is ever out of the books.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]* 3. PRACTICE*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Of course you must practice. Once you’ve gone through the books, solve as many MCQs as you can. Get some test papers from a good academy like Kips or Stars and try doing them. The more MCQs you’ve done, the better it is. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]* 4. JOINING AN ACADEMY*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]There’s always a fuss about which academy to go to as there are possibly a dozen academies that claim to get you into a medical college. Remember one thing; it’s you who has to work in the end. If you have a command over your F.Sc, you can probably score well in MCAT too. Joining an academy for the test session is a very good idea. [/FONT]


The complete blog is on my website:
medipeeps.blogspot.com

Don't forget to write your reviews or questions on the website. Feel free to ask questions


----------



## wajeeha nisar (Sep 30, 2016)

i hope that by considering your advises we will be in the medical college:woot::woot::woot::woot::woot:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

is the syllabus out for 2017?


----------



## sophia (Dec 29, 2016)

The advises seem to be very helpful.. but I think instead of just joining the test session we must join the complete prep session. As during these sessions teachers give so many tips that are very helpful during the paper.


----------



## ubaid13 (Jan 7, 2017)

it will be good if you post some guideline for joining medical colleges .......rest is all fine:cool!::thumbsup:


----------



## MediPeeps (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes you can even join the academy from the beginning (as I myself joined it in the beginning) but the teachers repeat all the concepts all over again so it is actually the same thing :thumbsup:. ubaid13 Can you elaborate as to what sort of advice you need so that I can explain that better


----------



## zubairsultan (May 8, 2017)

*How To Prepare For MCAT 2017*

This post is very helpful to students. I have personally seen one website named taleemdost which is very good for preparation on MDCAT 2017. They have video lectures and MCQs with explanation, so after solving questions, you get immediate report and you can see reason of wrong answer. Also they provide amazing reports like % accuracy in each subject and speed of solving question per hour in each subject. So, you come to know which areas are strong and which are weak. Academies are good if you can't study at home but in MDCAT, you must try to study books thoroughly and practice as many mcqs as possible to clear doubts and concepts. Don't rely totally on academies.


----------

